# USN/USMC G-8 (Wep) Flight Jacket



## Marauder (9 Jan 2007)

Anyone know where I could find one for a reasonable price?

Or better, anyone have an in to a certain Vancouver based television show entering it's tenth season, and would know where I could get a hand on an authentic SGC jacket or at least instructions on how/where to place the velco they use for the patches?

And yes I'm a sci-fi dork, what of it?


----------



## MPSHIELD (12 Jan 2007)

Did a quick search on Google. Here is two places to get you started.

http://www.xscapesprops.com/stargate_SG_1_props.htm

http://www.starbasemccoy.com/stargatestore/product.php?pid=83#


----------

